# Rate The Rock



## Bluepill (Feb 12, 2019)

I think he ascended from his early days.









What the heck happened. How did he ascend?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 12, 2019)

tyrone


----------



## Jaded (Feb 12, 2019)

One of the few men in the world who actually looks good bald.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Dwayne Johnson at 15




Damn


----------



## Hunter (Feb 12, 2019)

Jaded said:


> One of the few men in the world who actually looks good bald.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 12, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> I think he ascended from his early days.
> View attachment 20141
> 
> View attachment 20142
> ...


thats a morph lol



this is his frame


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

mogger


----------



## Preston (Feb 6, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> mogger


U bumped a three year thread to say this?


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 6, 2022)

Preston said:


> U bumped a three year thread to say this?


couldn't help myself


----------



## Hypno (Feb 6, 2022)

Bluepill said:


> I think he ascended from his early days.
> View attachment 20141
> 
> View attachment 20142
> ...


Mogs us


----------

